# Discrepancy with payslips and bank statements - Am I in big trouble?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I received an invite for 189 Visa yesterday. I've been working for over 4 years in a startup, and this is the only company I have worked in as of now. Most of the standard procedures aren't always followed in startups, so I have a few issues regarding my bank statements and pay slips. Kindly clarify the following for me:-


1) My payslips are auto-generated on the first of every month, but the salary is usually credited to my account on different days every month. Because it is a startup, there are too many variables involved and hence the salaries are not always paid on time. So will this difference in the dates mentioned on my payslips, and the salary credited dates on my bank statements, cause my Visa application to be rejected?

2) In December, my payslip specifies the regular salary. But I opted for company transport for a week, so my bank statement for that month shows a figure which is INR 700 less than what is mentioned on the payslip. Is this a cause for concern?


Please help me out with this. I'm not claiming any points for work experience (since ACS assessed my experience as less than 3 years), so would these discrepancies be serious enough for my Visa application to be rejected? I'm also not over claiming points in any other aspect. All my other employment related documents such as referral letter, offer letters etc. are in order. I wouldn't want my application to be rejected just because I happened to work in a startup where most things are not systematic.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I received an invite for 189 Visa yesterday. I've been working for over 4 years in a startup, and this is the only company I have worked in as of now. Most of the standard procedures aren't always followed in startups, so I have a few issues regarding my bank statements and pay slips. Kindly clarify the following for me:-
> 
> 
> 1) My payslips are auto-generated on the first of every month, but the salary is usually credited to my account on different days every month. Because it is a startup, there are too many variables involved and hence the salaries are not always paid on time. So will this difference in the dates mentioned on my payslips, and the salary credited dates on my bank statements, cause my Visa application to be rejected?
> ...


Hi funkyzoom,

If you are not claiming work experience points then you do not need to upload work experience evidence with your visa application. You only submit evidence for anything you are claiming points for so the DIAC will never know. So relax hope this helps


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> Hi funkyzoom,
> 
> If you are not claiming work experience points then you do not need to upload work experience evidence with your visa application. You only submit evidence for anything you are claiming points for so the DIAC will never know. So relax hope this helps


Thank you so much for this information. Are you absolutely sure about this? Actually I'm going through immigration agent, and they're insisting me to have all these documents ready, including employment documents, before even paying the Visa fees. I want to have a look at the documents checklist at least. Do I get this checklist only after paying the fees? Also, will the checklist only consist of documents which I need, which means my checklist would never even ask for employment documents? Am I correct?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- payslips do not have to coincide with the bank transfer date

2- Minor discrepancies will be overlooked, or the CO will ask for explanation

3- You don't need to upload the entire 3-4 years anyways, usually COs ask for 1-2 months per year.

5- as "Confused Pom" said, you do not even to upload for time not claimed for

7- there was no #4 

8- Neither #6, but you did not look for it


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tell your agent to go [email protected]#[email protected]# himself/herself ...... documents need not be ready before submission


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> tell your agent to go [email protected]#[email protected]# himself/herself ...... documents need not be ready before submission


Thanks for your response! I'm relieved now! By the way, when can I have access to the document checklist which is meant only for me, and not a general one like that specified on the website? Should I first pay the fees before I can access my personalized checklist? Or is it sufficient if I just create an ImmiAccount first? Please confirm this, because I'm actually quite curious to have a look at the official checklist as soon as I can.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Pay first then access the document checklist


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Pay first then access the document checklist


Ok thank you for the information! Much appreciated!


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

Google is a wonderful thing: document checklist visa 189

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Read carefully and only submit those that apply to you. In general your document checklist is as follows:

- Documents that prove your identity, Passport, national id cards, birth certificate, etc.
- Documents that prove every point you claim, age, experience, education, assessment, language proficiency, etc...
- Documents that prove that you are a "nice guy", police clearance, etc.
- Documents that prove your others claims, like defacto partner, dependency, language proficiency of partnersetc.

If you do NOT claim it you do NOT need it. Are you claiming experience points? No? Then you don't need anything related to your experience. Are you claiming points for a PhD? then you need prove such claim.

Also there will be AT LEAST 1 month before a human being reviews your application. So even if you don't have all your documents you should make the payment and submit your visa application, you will have plenty of time later to upload your documents. In fact if you are missing something the case officer will instruct you to upload it, and if it takes a long time to get it you can always ask for an extension. Some things could take months (like my FBI clearance that got lost in the mail twice) and case officers are willing to wait for those documents if you have a proper justification for the delay.


----------



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

As the guys said, you don't need to submit proof for experience you are not claiming points for.

As a separate note, it is very common for bank statements to not be totally in synch with the payslips. The CO will not worry about the details, as long as the difference is not huge. (Several hundreds of dollars)

But again, you don't need to provide the documents in your case.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you so much for this information. Are you absolutely sure about this? Actually I'm going through immigration agent, and they're insisting me to have all these documents ready, including employment documents, before even paying the Visa fees. I want to have a look at the documents checklist at least. Do I get this checklist only after paying the fees? Also, will the checklist only consist of documents which I need, which means my checklist would never even ask for employment documents? Am I correct?


Sorry for the late reply. Yes i am absolutely sure  i called the DIAC to double check as i am doing the same thing as i am in a similar boat as you. Your agents is wrong. Go ahead and apply without work experience docs. Just list your experience in the application but tick not relevant..... the DIAC cannot ask for proof


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Yes i am absolutely sure  i called the DIAC to double check as i am doing the same thing as i am in a similar boat as you. Your agents is wrong. Go ahead and apply without work experience docs. Just list your experience in the application but tick not relevant..... the DIAC cannot ask for proof


Thanks for the response. But according to the ACS, to be eligible to migrate, I should have at least 1 years' relevant experience. But since mine is more than 1 year and less than 3 years, ACS has already assessed that this is relevant but I won't be able to claim points for it because points will be given only if my work experience is greater than 3 years. So I can't really declare this experience as 'irrelevant', because in my EOI I have already indicated it as 'relevant'. So what would be the scenario if I declare certain years of work experience as relevant, but this number does not give me any points?

I have attached my points breakdown file from Skillselect, which I downloaded before getting the invite. Please go through it, it should give you a better idea of what exactly I'm trying to describe.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Could someone please go through my previous post (in which I have included the attachment) and clarify it one final time? I want to be absolutely sure of it, and then I'll lambast my agent for misguiding me and causing unnecessary anxieties.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah sorry my fault i forgot the experience was less than 3 years. That is ok to tick relevant as it automatically won't calculate points although it is ok to tick not relevant to avoid claiming points even 3 years people do it but it is ok for you anyway as you have less than 3 years so no need to worry . Any experience you don't wish to claim points for that is above 3 years you need to tick not relevant regardless of what ACS write as it is the only way to not claim points you are fine with less than 3 years  then you are fine to not upload any work experience evidence


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> Ah sorry i did forgot the experience was less that 3 years. That is ok to tick relevant as it automatically won't calculate points. Any experience you don't wish to claim points for that is above 3 years you need to tick not relevant regardless of what ACS write as it is the only way to not claim points you are fine with less than 3 years


Thanks a lot! Now my agent is gonna have it from me! Uneducated idiots, they claim to have assisted hundreds of people successfully, and they're also among the top 5 agents in my city. And this is their level of knowledge. Imbeciles of the highest order.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks a lot! Now my agent is gonna have it from me! Uneducated idiots, they claim to have assisted hundreds of people successfully, and they're also among the top 5 agents in my city. And this is their level of knowledge. Imbeciles of the highest order.


Ha ha ha ha no worries  i agree you should definatly say something to them after they have caused you to stress so much  i trust the people on here more than an agent and chose to go it alone. I needed to know the same info as you as i am in a similar position


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> Ha ha ha ha no worries  i agree you should definatly say something to them after they have caused you to stress so much  i trust the people on here more than an agent and chose to go it alone. I needed to know the same info as you as i am in a similar position


Initially I thought that if I had to do it all myself, it would take significantly more time than if I go through an agent. Only later did I realize how foolish I was. Besides, I never even knew forums like these existed. Ended up paying a hefty sum to the agent as well. Anyway, I'm a poorer but wiser man now! Hehe!

So once I make the payment, even the generated document checklist will never have anything related to my employment, right?


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Initially I thought that if I had to do it all myself, it would take significantly more time than if I go through an agent. Only later did I realize how foolish I was. Besides, I never even knew forums like these existed. Ended up paying a hefty sum to the agent as well. Anyway, I'm a poorer but wiser man now! Hehe!
> 
> So once I make the payment, even the generated document checklist will never have anything related to my employment, right?


That made me chuckle  at least you have learnt and nearly at the end of the process 

I was told when i enquired that the checklist is fairly generic and everyone gets the same. Only submit the bits that apply to you  it will say something along the lines of 'evidence to support claims for points'  The bit where you upload employment evidence will still appear i believe as it is optional to upload stuff your not claiming points for and people still do it. The CO wont care that it isn't uploaded as you are not claiming points. So you can just ignore it  good luck with the application. Keep us posted on your progress 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Initially I thought that if I had to do it all myself, it would take significantly more time than if I go through an agent. Only later did I realize how foolish I was. Besides, I never even knew forums like these existed. Ended up paying a hefty sum to the agent as well. Anyway, I'm a poorer but wiser man now! Hehe!
> 
> So once I make the payment, even the generated document checklist will never have anything related to my employment, right?


Yep, youneed not give proof of experience if you are not claiming points for it.

My profile is also similar to yours, IELTS is L8.5,R7.5,S8.5,W7, am sure of getting 8 in each except writing so thinking of going for PTE-A, how was your experience, did u need additional training/practice? your comparison would help, if not here, then in a new thread if possible.


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

nevermind, got the answer from dedicated PTE thread


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just thought ill post here because my question falls under this related thread.

I am going to use my Australian relevant experience to fill my EOI in Feb. My compaby issues payslips on a fortnightly basis and hits the bank mid of third week. 

Will this be a problem? 

Also, does IMMI also consider casual work that is paid, relevant to your nominated experience, and above 20 hours each week?

Does your job title matter if your duties are encompassing around your nominated skill?


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Newguy4 said:


> Yep, youneed not give proof of experience if you are not claiming points for it.
> 
> My profile is also similar to yours, IELTS is L8.5,R7.5,S8.5,W7, am sure of getting 8 in each except writing so thinking of going for PTE-A, how was your experience, did u need additional training/practice? your comparison would help, if not here, then in a new thread if possible.


PTE-A is MUCH better than this money making scam known as IELTS, so do give it a try. I'm sure I'll get your desired scores!


----------



## oz_pr_aspirant (Jul 10, 2017)

*Help!*



funkyzoom said:


> PTE-A is MUCH better than this money making scam known as IELTS, so do give it a try. I'm sure I'll get your desired scores!


Hey funkyzoom,

It would be really great if you can respond to this. I just went through each and every post of yours till now as I am going through same scenarios you faced. I see you got the PR finally. Hopefully you are settled and happy now. I saw a lot of anxiety in your posts.

Here is my situation. I got my ACS assessment done and there are a total of 5 companies. As I am non-ICT I lost 6 years of experience and my first company for which I worked for a year is a start-up and I don't have pay slips. 

ACS Result:
Company 1 to 4 - 6 years
----Skill Occupation Met Date
Company 5 - 2 years

As I don't have 3 years skilled experience, I cannot claim points in my EOI.

Here are my concerns

1. I saw that you submitted your Visa Application without any experience documents, payslips, bank statements, as you hadn't claimed points. Can you please confirm that these are absolutely not necessary?(I reached out to two consultancies and they tole me that I have to upload all the payslips, reference letters, bank statements etc. The same thing that happend to you 4 years back)

2. As Company 1 will be listed in the ACS Result letter and I will have to declare in Form 80, will DIBP do a background check on my employment. I didn't get paid for the one year I was associated with this company. And as this is a start up without proper processes, I am scared that it might be considered a fraud company. Should I be concerned here?


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*Evidence*



funkyzoom said:


> I received an invite for 189 Visa yesterday. I've been working for over 4 years in a startup, and this is the only company I have worked in as of now. Most of the standard procedures aren't always followed in startups, so I have a few issues regarding my bank statements and pay slips. Kindly clarify the following for me:-
> 
> 
> 1) My payslips are auto-generated on the first of every month, but the salary is usually credited to my account on different days every month. Because it is a startup, there are too many variables involved and hence the salaries are not always paid on time. So will this difference in the dates mentioned on my payslips, and the salary credited dates on my bank statements, cause my Visa application to be rejected?
> ...


You need to provide evidence for those parts where you are claiming points. Otherwise, it is not needed. Pay slip date and bank transfer date need not match.


----------

